# Bla bla bla......fish porn



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I can't believe its already time.......I have a very good feeling about this season... bite was nonexistent after the low lite. ended up going 2 for 2 on king eggs. But still stayed for 3 hours after that 2nd fish for nothing lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Nice nice nice were u east or west

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

West.....10 minutes from home

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TheRockyRiverKid (Sep 6, 2011)

ahhh so those must of been the nice ones you said you caught when i talked to you. that one is a real big fish for this early!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Those we're caught the next morning after I saw you....hope this rain brings in even more...I'm obsessed with eggs now. But I hate keeping steelies










Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

